# Outdoor Pics



## Brian S (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are my first outdoor pics of the year. Will have more as soon as the weather permits.

Poecilotheria striata











Pamphobeteus sp (Platyomma)


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 5, 2006)

Outstanding bro !! 

Regards, Mike :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Mike


----------



## beano3k (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats awesome!  I would be way too afraid to take my T's outside.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have a big yard it isnt too bad. If mine were to decide to make a run for it they wouldnt have anywhere to go lol


----------



## Flogger (Mar 6, 2006)

Great! 
Nice to see outside tarantula pics 

Myself will have to wait awhile considering we still have about 1m of snow here


----------



## Socrates (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics, Brian. :worship: 

No adventures with any of them this time?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Brian S (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL Wendy!!! No adventures this time. They were both well behaved


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice picture of nice specimen my friend


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice photos Brian, now lets see some of your scorps.


----------



## Bearo (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice  I'm not jealous of your weather at all :liar: 



			
				Flogger said:
			
		

> Great!
> Nice to see outside tarantula pics
> 
> Myself will have to wait awhile considering we still have about 1m of snow here


I know what you mean... we havnt had this much snow for many years..:evil:


----------



## jw73 (Mar 6, 2006)

He, he. We have only 10-20 cm of snow in Poland. Spring is coming slowly.
Great idea Brian and great pics.


----------



## Ecilious (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting idea. Nice photos.


----------



## MizM (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice to see you finally got out of the house! 

That Pamphobeteus sp (Platyomma) looks HUGE! What is the legspan?


----------



## Brian S (Mar 6, 2006)

MizM said:
			
		

> That Pamphobeteus sp (Platyomma) looks HUGE! What is the legspan?


A whole 3-3 1/2 inches


----------



## MizM (Mar 7, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> A whole 3-3 1/2 inches


Great perspective then, it looks like a giant!! Well anyway hon, you KNOW women can't measure. All our lives men have been telling us that this --- is 6"!


----------



## Brian S (Mar 11, 2006)

Theraphosa blondi











Megaphobema robustum











Brachypema auratum


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2006)

awww..... the flower with the auratum is so sweet!!! <3 <3 <#


----------



## Spiderface (Mar 12, 2006)

really cool!!


----------



## Ronj (Mar 12, 2006)

What is the reaction of the T's when taken outside?  Do they freeze and just sit there or do they start to wonder around?  I would love to take some outdoor pictures but am a little hesitant.  It would be great to see an A. Avic in a tree, but I can't climb.  It would be wonderful to see my OBT outside, but I can't run.  I was thinking about putting up some kind of barrier just outside of view that would keep them confined to a small area and keep the local cats away.  

Very Nice Pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## K MUELLER (Mar 12, 2006)

:clap: Nice pic's!!!  I would be worried about trying to get them back in a cage after smelling ''freedom''-later-KARL


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 12, 2006)

it would depend on the T for me, i wouldnt be nervous with my Rosea, Smithi or Blondi cuz they are slower, maybe even my versi once its grown up (sling now).

My P Metallica is also still a sling, but once its grown i would be nervous of its speed and the price of such a rarity lol.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 13, 2006)

Ronj said:
			
		

> What is the reaction of the T's when taken outside?  Do they freeze and just sit there or do they start to wonder around?  I would love to take some outdoor pictures but am a little hesitant.  It would be great to see an A. Avic in a tree, but I can't climb.  It would be wonderful to see my OBT outside, but I can't run.  I was thinking about putting up some kind of barrier just outside of view that would keep them confined to a small area and keep the local cats away.
> 
> Very Nice Pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


It depends on the spider. Actually the ones I thought would be difficult are actually the easiest ones to deal with. The T blondi for instance never tried to run,kick hairs or give a threat display


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, out their environment they're much less defensive and easier to deal with

Great pic, can hardly wait for the weather to be warmer


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice T's!!


----------



## Brian S (Mar 24, 2006)

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## ErikH (Mar 24, 2006)

Very cool pics!  That A. Versicolor is just gorgeous!:worship:


----------



## Steffen (Mar 24, 2006)

Daylight really brings out the best of colors in all spiders.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes indeed the natural light does about anything more justice. Not to mention it is sometimes the best way to get a decent photo as some like to stay hid all the time.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 28, 2006)

Psalmopoeus pulcher (Goliath, these pics are for you  )


----------



## Brian S (Apr 3, 2006)

Yesterday we went to look around the Glades. My friend brought an A hentzi male back that he had used to breed his females. I looked under a rock and found a lovely girl and her burrrow. We placed the male in front of her and the rest is history. We marked the rock and burrow and will be watching her this Summer.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 3, 2006)

What are the chances? Good luck on the possibility of a successful mating.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 3, 2006)

Woaw that is so nice


----------



## Brian S (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks, we have the burrow marked so if she stays there we can be watching her this Summer


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 4, 2006)

pretty interesting.  i've never seen or even thought of this.  good luck, i hope she stays there for you guys.


----------



## Goliath (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Psalmopoeus pulcher (Goliath, these pics are for you  )


Hey Brian,
Just saw these, beautiful!   Gotta love those Psalmo's, my female just molted the other day and looks just like yours.
Thanks for the pics,
Mike


----------



## Brian S (Apr 4, 2006)

Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## Goliath (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice, mine are just as happy to have their picture taken.  Wish I could get some pictures outside but it was snowing here today.  
Mike


----------



## mackids (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian awesome pics buddy. I am shocked that your blondi is relatively docile. My blondi is a maniac and when I have to take her out to rearrange her tank she gets my heart going. shes so quick and loud with her hissing.  

The outdoor mating pics are especially cool goodluck with that!


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 5, 2006)

Those are some crazy pictures man , Outdoor shots rock ! 
And the mating in the wild .....wow :clap:  truely outstanding , i love to see T's in there natural enviroment , but to see shots of a mating in the wild.....my hats off to you ! :clap: :worship:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks and yes my camera takes much better pics outside than inside so needless to say if I want a good pic of a spider then outside it goes (sometimes not very happily though LOL)


----------



## Socrates (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey there Mr. Tratch-Maker (<--tarantula match maker)  

Unbelievably beautiful pictures again.  Thank you so much for sharing. :worship: :drool: 

Got any "untold" stories with any of the pics?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 5, 2006)

Great job Brian!  Nice to see how your Iridoplema is doing... My iridoplema male went out for some lovin' a while back...I kinda miss it.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 6, 2006)

Socrates said:
			
		

> Hey there Mr. Tratch-Maker (<--tarantula match maker)
> 
> Unbelievably beautiful pictures again.  Thank you so much for sharing. :worship: :drool:
> 
> ...


LOL, no everything went really smooth this time around. Just wait though, I will be taking my H maculata outside soon. Now that should prove "interesting" hehehe


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 6, 2006)

Great pictures Brian. I especially like the ones where they're greeting the photographer with open legs and fangs showing. Very nice collection overall too.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Great pics Brian !!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 8, 2006)

Had to rehouse this beauty today so I took it outside for pics when I did.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 9, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

That is a beautiful sight to behold.

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Now is that a bluefang? or an emerald? I'm guessing bluefang


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome Brian's, :worship:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks and yes its a Blue Fang


----------



## Socrates (Apr 9, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Had to rehouse this beauty today so I took it outside for pics when I did.



Oh how I wish this one would have made a run for it.  A run to Jersey that is, of course.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Brian S (Apr 10, 2006)

Acanthoscurria brockelhursti


----------



## ErikH (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow!  Absolutely beautiful!  Great pictures.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2006)

Brachypelma klaasi






Brachypelma auratum


----------



## Brian S (Apr 24, 2006)

Saturday I went back to the glades to look around. This is prime tarantula real estate.






Wasnt long and I picked up a rock with a familiar site under it.






With a blade of grass I coaxed the spider out so I could get this pic






After the pic, the tarantula went back down its burrow...






And I replaced the rock


----------



## Brian S (Apr 28, 2006)

Pamphobeteus sp (Equador) Type II


----------

